# Avenger Strike Fighter Advanced Order



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Forge worlds new strike fighter is up for pre order on the site

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/AVENGER_STRIKE_FIGHTER.html

personally i love it, its my favourite imp navy model so far, also loving the rear facing gunner.

some very nice details on the under side too, missle mounts, and vtol turbines and pop out landing gear


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

It looks mismatched but i like it anyway.

The Bolt Cannon sounds promising though, its about time they had a rotary Bolt Weapon, something which i assumed the Assualt Cannon was until i read about it.

Alice


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SGMAlice said:


> It looks mismatched but i like it anyway.
> 
> The Bolt Cannon sounds promising though, its about time they had a rotary Bolt Weapon, something which i assumed the Assualt Cannon was until i read about it.
> 
> Alice


Well I know something else I want to see added to the Sisters someday too.

*scribbles down "Bolt Cannon" onto a scrap of paper in nice big official looking red crayon*


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Zion said:


> Well I know something else I want to see added to the Sisters someday too.
> 
> *scribbles down "Bolt Cannon" onto a scrap of paper in nice big official looking red crayon*


Ironically enough its description states it as being a favourite of the SoB's 
Its up on FW now.

Alice


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

I thought it was a flying version of a Tau Piranha first. Running out of ideas Imperium?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

And here we go: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/AVENGER_STRIKE_FIGHTER.html











> The Avenger is a dedicated strike fighter, intended to conduct high-speed, low-level attacks on ground targets, with armoured vehicle formations and high-value strategic assets such as munitions dumps forming its principal prey. The Avenger Strike Fighter boasts firepower that exceeds most other Imperial aircraft of its size, and its particular reputation as a tank-killer is due to the Avenger bolt cannon it carries.
> 
> The Avenger is an ancient design, believed to originate on Ancient Terra sometime during the Age of Strife. It was adopted by forces loyal to the Divine Saint Sebastian Thor during the bloody wars of faith and schism now called the Age of Apostasy. Its effectiveness is such that it is now a staple of any Imperial Navy air support mission, holding a glamour of holy import in the wider Imperium. The Avenger is often specifically requested by the Adeptus Sororitas should they require close support in their purgations,
> 
> The Avenger Strike Fighter is a finely-detailed multi-part resin kit designed by Daren Parrwood. The kit contains two crew figures and a fully detailed cockpit interior, and the two lascannons supplied with this kit can both be supplemented and replaced with other Forge World Imperial Navy weapons. Full rules for the Avenger can be found in the recently released Imperial Armour Aeronautica, and the kit is available to pre-order here for despatch from Friday 27th July.


----------



## HoboAnarki (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds like the imperial version of the A-10, which is awesome.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Forge World may not have answered my email about Flyers available to the Sisters, but they did meet my hopes that they'd give them _something_. I'm now officially as happy as a ten year old going to go see their favorite movie after having ingested enough sugar to be able to hear colors.


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

When I read the article I was rolling my eyes when I saw an "Imperial Anti-Tank Flyer" 
But then I saw that SOB get it, and I was happy again. Bout time they got some love.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bolt Cannon + TL Punishers - goodbye anti air worries?

Definately getting Aeronautica now.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Bolt Cannon + TL Punishers - goodbye anti air worries?
> 
> Definately getting Aeronautica now.


It also gets Lascannons and can take other options too apparently.

EDIT: Just had GW cancel my Vostroyan order from this morning (caught it before it had a chance to leave the building this morning) and just waiting on my refund to order two and the book. Coincidently it'll cost me about the same amount for that (not counting shipping) as it would have to buy the Vostroyans. 

But this means I won't need a second army just to keep playing, so this is DEFINITELY worth more to me.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I was thinking of saving up my money for repressors but now I will buy this instead.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Zion said:


> I'm now officially as happy as a ten year old going to go see their favorite movie after having ingested enough sugar to be able to hear colors.


best. quote. ever! :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like its got 4 hardpoints like a vulture. The vulture is nasty enough with 4 MRPs/6 HK missiles and tl autocannon/Punishers, alongside armour 12, I am hoping that it is at least as equally heavily armoured.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

$132.00 is so much for a model. But damnnit I want a Soritas flyer so bad


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone got any ideas on how to make a conversion for it?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

A dildo, darth vaders tie fighter, plasticard, engines the size of an mbt and a leman russ punisher cannon springs to mind.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

I can't wait to see the full rules for this, I'm expecting it to be a little cheaper than the Thunderbolt but more expensive than the Lightning points wise.

Is it just me or does this remind anyone else of the Stukka Dive Bomber?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> Anyone got any ideas on how to make a conversion for it?


1. Upturn the wings on a Valkyrie.

2. Finished.

:laugh:

Seriously though, it looks simply like they have turned the wings upside down from a Valkyrie and stuck them on a Lightning/Thunderbolt.

Alice


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like the look of it. Looks like a cross between a Stuka and a A-10 and seems to be a cross between the two purpose wise. Great... add 2 of those to the list of things I want to buy from FW.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Is the new flyer book from FW full of 40k approved stuff then? Or is it just all their flyers updated to 6th ed.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

scscofield said:


> Is the new flyer book from FW full of 40k approved stuff then? Or is it just all their flyers updated to 6th ed.


Both? I know it has the Avenger in it (thanks to them mentioning it being in their specifically) but outside of that...no idea.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Wish they would just put the 40k approved stamp and what codex they could be used for straight on each model's webpage. Buying a book just to see if I can then use a model is annoying.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You can check the contents on the FW website. I would say either way, but aside from 3 Ork Flakka Wagon variants (AA) and the storm eagle (a super heavy flyer) I cannot remember much and on mobile internet is a bit slow (fucking o2).


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

So sweet, gull wing and tail like a stuka, engines and main gun like an A10, and cockpit like a snow speeder, damn you forge world my kid will be going without nappies again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

Judging from this thread, and the excitement over this aircraft being available for Sisters of Battle, GW would have been better off releasing a new SOB codex rather then a Chaos one


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Glokkss said:


> Judging from this thread, and the excitement over this aircraft being available for Sisters of Battle, GW would have been better off making a new SOB codex rather then a Chaos one


THIS.

I never see other armies getting this excited over new stuff. :wink:

Seriously though, just about every Sisters player, or Sisters hopeful will probably buy themselves broke when Sisters get an update. I don't think GW even knows how BAD the a good portion of the community wants an update and how much we're going to spend.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Real original name though, Somewhat based on an A-10 with a main rotory cannon called an avenger bolt cannon. The A-10's rotory cannon is called a Gau-8 Avenger.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

Shady ed said:


> Real original name though, Somewhat based on an A-10 with a main rotory cannon called an avenger bolt cannon. The A-10's rotory cannon is called a Gau-8 Avenger.


You may not have noticed but most of the names stuff from GW is unoriginal, some of the others are just corny


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Shady ed said:


> Real original name though, Somewhat based on an A-10 with a main rotory cannon called an avenger bolt cannon. The A-10's rotory cannon is called a Gau-8 Avenger.


As someone who sucks at naming things, I'm completely okay with this. It's still a VERY welcome addition to the Sisters arsenal as our only other Flyer couldn't shoot when Zooming.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've loved this model since we got the sneak peek at the FW open day. I was going to invest in a storm raven for the BAs I'm going to ally with my SWs, but I might just put another few quid towards one of these.


----------



## Rumour_Control (Dec 28, 2011)

I saw this beastie in the flesh(well, actually resin but you get what I mean) at 40k open day today and bought aeronautica imperial armour as they had a few on the FW stand. That bolt cannon is bad ass and the weapon options are as long as your arm.

Where do I sign??? 

Count me in.

Right, time to go watch top gun... It's no F14 tomcat but it's super cool.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Rumour_Control said:


> I saw this beastie in the flesh(well, actually resin but you get what I mean) at 40k open day today and bought aeronautica imperial armour as they had a few on the FW stand. That bolt cannon is amazing and the weapon options are as long as your arm.
> 
> Where do I sign???
> 
> Count me in.


Since you got the book, what does that Bolt Cannon do exactly?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Glokkss said:


> Judging from this thread, and the excitement over this aircraft being available for Sisters of Battle, GW would have been better off releasing a new SOB codex rather then a Chaos one


Oh but didn't you know? NO ONE plays SoB, NO ONE.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Arcane said:


> Oh but didn't you know? NO ONE plays SoB, NO ONE.


Well I used to...had 2500 pts of pure SoB, and allied them to my Daemon Hunters, but sold the lot to get my Deathwatch up and running.

There's 1 pure SoB player in my group, but he only uses it in Apoc....so they do exist:wink:

On topic...getting me 2 of these A-10"s, uhhh Avengers, to go with my Vendettas and Vultures. Three pairs of 2 has a nice ring to it:biggrin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Arcane said:


> Oh but didn't you know? NO ONE plays SoB, NO ONE.


No One Plays Sisters and No One is Perfect. 

I Play Sisters, therefore I'm No One, therefore I'm perfect. :grin:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Zion said:


> No One Plays Sisters and No One is Perfect.
> 
> I Play Sisters, therefore I'm No One, therefore I'm perfect. :grin:


Stop typing and get busy moving up to Michigan so we each only have to buy 1 flyer, sharing the other, so either of us still has enough money left to do anything fun this summer lol.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

it willl look so much better painted


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Faeit212 posted some nice info today:



> via David5th in the Bols Lounge
> "Just had a quick look while at open day. 150 pts - 2 las cannons , heavy stubber + avenger bolt cannon st6 ap3 heavy 7.CANNOT add punisher cannons but can Multi lasers , missile launchers or autocannons . Can have bombs aswell as FW flyer upgrades."


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

NO PUNISHER CANNONS FUCK OFF GYPSEYSSS

Mine's getting them anyway, because they'll look awesome. Just have to count them as 2x TL Autocannons.


----------



## Biellann (Sep 6, 2010)

Vaz said:


> NO PUNISHER CANNONS FUCK OFF GYPSEYSSS
> 
> Mine's getting them anyway, because they'll look awesome. Just have to count them as 2x TL Autocannons.


My thoughts exactly, just in a more colourful way


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I guess the only flying Gatling Cannons i can take are still limited to my Vultures. Unfortunate.
But i suppose its a fair trade off for the Bolt Cannon. Nice Statline on it too.

Alice


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyhting from forgeworld tournament legal? I didn't think it was.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Suijin said:


> Anyhting from forgeworld tournament legal? I didn't think it was.


Depends on your tournaments. In my area if you have the rules for it on hand, it's legal.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> ...darth vaders tie fighter...


So i'm not the only person who immediately thought of this :laugh:


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> Anyone got any ideas on how to make a conversion for it?


I'm not a fan of this model, but I may well acquire the rules and have a look. I was going to convert myself some vendettas, but this may well do the job instead. 

Mine of course will be a dragon with add-ons, I may magnetise the weapons so I can switch between vendettas and this...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/AVENGER_STRIKE_FIGHTER.html

Painted now, in a manner which suggests that it's going to be showcased in a Third Masterclass book.

Also, it's obviously now available for Purchase. Yet to get Aeronautica to check it out properly, but it seems brilliant. If it's available for Elysians, I may well just one to supplement my Vultures.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/AVENGER_STRIKE_FIGHTER.html
> 
> Painted now, in a manner which suggests that it's going to be showcased in a Third Masterclass book.
> 
> Also, it's obviously now available for Purchase. Yet to get Aeronautica to check it out properly, but it seems brilliant. If it's available for Elysians, I may well just one to supplement my Vultures.


Nice. I'll be placing my order once I handle paying those important things like bills, and groceries.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

So, now that we have IA Aeronautica at hand, what are everyone's thoughts on the three fliers the Sisters can take (Arvus Lighter, Avenger, Aquila Lander) ? Actually, I do belive there's an error allready with the Aquila's rules, since it can't be a Hover and Supersonic at the same time if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Sworn Radical said:


> So, now that we have IA Aeronautica at hand, what are everyone's thoughts on the three fliers the Sisters can take (Arvus Lighter, Avenger, Aquila Lander) ? Actually, I do belive there's an error allready with the Aquila's rules, since it can't be a Hover and Supersonic at the same time if I'm not mistaken.


Those are separate modes I think. I've ordered my book and 2 Avengers yesterday, but a friend of mine picked up his book at Gamesday. I hope to get look at it this weekend.

The Arvus Lighter is an alright transport but a horrible flyer, the Aquila Lander is one I always thought was cool, but it's basically a light transport for a small squad. For me the Avenger is where it's at since it's actually built to handle things in the air or on the ground.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

The engines make me think of a Pod Racer off The Phantom Menace, the rear wing bits of Darth Maul's TIE ship.

I was going to do a pic on photoshop to show what I meant, but when I deleted all the irrelevant bits it was only the engines left, which doesn't really make it look like the pod racer...

Great model though! Loving some of the fliers they make... in fact almost all of them... In fact, just Forgeworld in general...


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Zion said:


> Those are separate modes I think.


Uh, don't think I got that one, of course they're three separate models. But I guess it was just a misunderstanding, but let me elaborate ...

1.) The Aquila Lander: FA selection, transport, only one nose mounted weapon. I really like the model, but it's not worth the points ingame if you ask me. As a dedicated transport for an Inquisitorial Retinue it might be okay.
What I was referring to earlier: The Aquila is listed as a _Flyer _and a _Hover_, so far so good. But under it's other rules it also has the _Supersonic_ USR. _Supersonic_ vehicles can't enter _Hover_ mode ... and thus it must be an error IMHO, otherwise the passengers couldn't even disembark. Guess we have to wait for an errata on that one ...

2.) Arvus Lighter: Squadron FA selection, good transport capacity. I believe the Arvus has exactly the same stats it had before, with the addition of HP for this edition. Thus, it's more or less a flying transport, only good for one drop, and it'll go down hard if hit. The only viable weapon option is the twin-linked Autocannon, the only thing that gives you an actual chance to hit something ...

3.) Avenger: Pure awesomeness ... three words ... _Avenger Bolt Cannon_. I'll definitely be getting one. Maybe two, but right now I'm in favour of one Avenger plus one cheap (points wise) Arvus.


----------



## DeSteele (Mar 15, 2011)

I am trying to decide on an anti-flyer options and I wonder how the Avenger compares point wise with my two other options?
Valkyrie + IG Troop + IG HQ (have the models)
Fortification (I have a Bastion)

Is the expense (point and £ wise) worth it for the Avenger? Or are there other options that I have not considered?

My opponents are using at least two Ork, DE & SM flyers in their forces.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I think a Vendetta is still the best option. 3 TL lascannons + 2 HB for around 140pts, VS 2 lascannons + avenger bolt cannon for around 150pts on the Avenger.

st6 ap3 heavy 7 is great, but the third lascannon and HBs on the Vendetta are still better.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Arcane said:


> I think a Vendetta is still the best option. 3 TL lascannons + 2 HB for around 140pts, VS 2 lascannons + avenger bolt cannon for around 150pts on the Avenger.
> 
> st6 ap3 heavy 7 is great, but the third lascannon and HBs on the Vendetta are still better.


Yeah, but you have a higher price tag for non-Guard armies. Atleast this way Sisters get 2 starting at 300 instead of 400-500+.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Arcane said:


> I think a Vendetta is still the best option. 3 TL lascannons + 2 HB for around 140pts, VS 2 lascannons + avenger bolt cannon for around 150pts on the Avenger.
> 
> st6 ap3 heavy 7 is great, but the third lascannon and HBs on the Vendetta are still better.



Sure, the Vendetta brings more power to the table, granted. Yet, to include one with the Sisters, I'd need an allied contingent of Imperial Guard, which means I need a IG HQ choice and a troops choice beforehand.
The Avenger is simply a HS selection for the Sisters, not requiring me to field any allies.


----------

